
The day Pepsi became a great military power (2014) - rishabhd
http://www.redkalinka.com/Russian-Blog/78/_The-day-Pepsi-became-a-great-military-power/
======
mschuster91
I wonder if Pepsi could just have kept the submarines... and how could they
get that deal past arms trade regulations anyway?

~~~
dragonwriter
If they were going to be scrapped by foreign scrappers, they would be fully
demilitarized first, I believe. Its likely Pepsi never had physical
possession, just ownership on paper so that the scrappers paid Pepsi, rather
than Russia, in hard currency.

